# Probleme mit entfernter DB und Hibernate Zeichensatz



## F4llen4ngel (8. Apr 2009)

Hallo!

Habe für eine entfernte MySQL DB bei allinkl eine lokale Swing Application geschrieben.
So lange wie ich die Software auf meinem localhost teste funktioniert alles wunderbar, nur wenn ich mit der DB im Netz arbeiten will bekomme ich akute Probleme was den Zeichensatz angeht ... 

Statt normaler Strings werden in phpMyAdmin nur  angezeigt und in meiner Software hinterher ebenfalls :-/

Die Kollation der Tabellen stehen auf "utf8_bin", meine hibernate.cfg.xml sieht wie folgt aus:

```
...
	
<hibernate-configuration>
  <session-factory>
    
    <property name="dialect">org.hibernate.dialect.MySQLDialect</property>
   
    <property name="connection.url">jdbc:mysql://all-inkl-server/DBNAME?useUnicode=true&amp;ConnectionCollation=utf8_general_ci&amp;characterSetResults=utf8</property>
	<property name="hibernate.connection.characterEncoding">utf8</property>
	<property name="connection.username">NAME</property>
	<property name="connection.password">PASS</property>
	<property name="connection.driver_class">com.mysql.jdbc.Driver</property>
	
	<property name="connection.autocommit">true</property>
	
    <property name="format_sql">false</property>
    <property name="show_sql">false</property>
    
    <property name="hibernate.hbm2ddl.auto">update</property>
        
   ...
```

Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen wie die STrings richtig geschrieben und auch wieder gelesen werden können.


----------



## TommyHB (10. Apr 2009)

Hm, lese ich das verkehrt? Oder hast Du:
-Webspace bei einem Provider, mit MySQL DB inklusive?

Dann geht das nämlich nicht. Gar nicht.

Die Situation ist dann nämlich folgende:
Du erreichst den Webserver via Internet. phpMyAdmin kann, soweit auf dem Webspace installiert, auf die Datenbank im LAN des Providers  !) zugreifen, für Dich (zuhause oder sonstwo via Internet) ist der Rechner auf dem MySQL installiert ist, aber unsichtbar. (Den Hostnamen wirst Du ja kennen, den für die DB meine ich, nicht für den Webserver. Versuche mal, den anzupingen-> nix.)

Workaround: Per PHP auf dem Webspace auf die DB zugreifen im Sinne klassischer Webprogrammierung, bloß ohne HTML generierung, stattdessen verwendung von z.B. von Webservices.

Noch einfacher ausgedrückt: Laß PHP nicht HTML an den Client durchreichen, sondern angeforderte Daten via XML.
Umgekehrt kann Dein Client auch Daten via HTTP an PHP übergeben und so gehts dann auch in Richtung DB.

Wie gesagt, so habe ich das jetzt aus Deinem Posting herausgelesen.

Hoffe, es hilft weiter


----------



## TommyHB (11. Apr 2009)

Sehe hier gerade diesen Thread:

http://www.java-forum.org/datenbank...chnittstelle-fuer-gui-programmierung-app.html

Danach ist ja gerade bei Deinem Povider die DB aus dem Internet heraus direkt erreichbar.
Erstaunt mich zwar, aber gut, dann vergiß meine Antwort oben und ich nehme diese Erkenntnis mit nach Hause.
;-)


----------



## maki (11. Apr 2009)

Würde mir mal die DB Einstellungen auf dem Server genauer ansehen.


----------

